# Brown Butter Parsley Carrots



## zippy12 (Feb 13, 2018)

Fresh parsley from the garden






Boil carrot rounds till just fork tender





Brown Butter 





wet look Add salt and pepper
















Dry look


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 14, 2018)

Looks good!
Al


----------

